# 225 trick flow heads on ls1



## Bigblack1990 (Sep 16, 2018)

Will the tf 225 head work for my ls1? Or are they specifically for ls2?


----------



## Sean Lyddy (Oct 4, 2018)

I am 99.9% they they will work


----------

